# Old-timer drops in



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Howdy there folks! especially BQ,Marilyn, Eric & Mike







Its been a long long time since I last posted on this forum - which must be testament to how much Mike's tapes helped!







It has been I think 3 years since I completed the IBS Audio program - and it seems like it was another life and time when I had all those problems! weird to think back and remember before the hypnotherapy how much IBS ruled my life and to think now I don't give my bowels a thought from one year to the next - unless Im stupid enough to heat a steaming hot curry!!I have since been diagnosed with Myalgic Encephalomyelitis/Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (this is my 4th year of having it - the IBS was a sub-symptom apparantly) and even that is on the wane - I'm back to full-time work as of beginning of this month!







I still occasionally listen to Mike's tapes for relaxation and nostalgia reasons - too bad Mike hasn't done one for ME/chronic fatigue syndrome! I know thats greedy of me but I miss those sessions of listening!Anyway I hope your all doing well, and good to see the tapes are still working their wonders!{{{hugs}}} Clair xx


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((((((((((Clair)))))))))))) So good to hear from you! And so happy you have a new place so you can visit more often!Good to hear you are doing better and better!















BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Clair!!! (((HUGS)))!!! So great to hear from you, and many thanks for your encouraging words for others! You should contact Mike and ask him about ME/CF, he has one on Chronic Pain that perhaps may be helpful, and of course the Towards Inner Peace - ask him if he thinks those would be appropriate for your current situation. I know he would love to hear from you, and I hope he can help you out there. In the meantime, I will copy your posts over to him - he will be delighted to see it I am sure!So glad you dropped by, and thank you for adding your post to the success thread to help encourage and support others considering, or listening to the program.Many thanks - all the best to you, hon! xxx~ Marilyn


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Hi Clair,I recently came back too. I had a little hiatus after getting such relief with the tapes...then waited a little too long to come back when the mind armies got me again!







I'm with you, I think it would be great if Mike had tapes for everything that ails us - I'm greedy too! Barbara


----------

